

Interview with raganwald about HN, writing, lean publishing and Leanpub - peterarmstrong
https://s3.amazonaws.com/leanpub_podcasts/LPP004_Reginald_Braithwaite_2012-04-05.mp3

======
peterarmstrong
This is from my lean publishing podcast
([http://itunes.apple.com/ca/podcast/leanpub-
podcast/id5171171...](http://itunes.apple.com/ca/podcast/leanpub-
podcast/id517117137) for iTunes, or use <http://leanpub.com/podcast.xml>
directly). I'm submitting this link to HN since Reg and I had an interesting
discussion at the beginning of the interview about his recent fictional
resignation letter and clarification (both of which caused a lot of HN
discussion; see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3790378> and
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3792793>), as well as because Reg is a
really interesting interviewee...

